# Vidanta East Cape



## kpeiper (May 1, 2016)

Does anyone know where this will be located?  When will it open?  Does it have Grand Luxxe units?

Anyone know future plans for Puerto Penasco?  Will it have GL?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 1, 2016)

*Vidanta  future growth*

East cape will open in the Cabo / Baja area - when Vidanta and it's founder feels it meets their expectations . Odile probably slowed things down since they needed to totally rebuild the Grand Mayan in Cabo/ San Jose . Construction staff workers and dollars were utilized there on a priority basis and I am sure that slowed down East- Cape since it is in the same geographic area .

Based on what I saw in Feb. . 2016 on the big wall by the elevator in the Neuvo sales floor it will have Grand Luxxe ( perhaps all GL ? ) There was some discussion that Vidanta would like to sell these in a format that sold all 52 weeks ( fractional ? style ) instead of just a RTU . There would be advantages to the developer ( higher $ ticket ) and the owner ( guaranteed access time ) 
This  was part of our owner tour stop off at Neuvo GL model suite . We listened out of interest but not out of desire to own GL . I am also not sure if the fractional idea is wishfull thinking by management in a perfect TS sales world . The sales conversation was about fractional Grand Luxxe in general and not just EAST-CAPE  GL . 
on the other hand if 1000 owners of Panama shell companies all showed up to buy - who knows . Vidanta is certainly on a mission to have unique top end resorts . 


I believe EAST-CAPE  will have the world's largest pool - or so they say.

The Grand Mayan in Puerto Penasco opened March 2015 and added to the Mayan Palace buildings . The GM has it's own pool and has a lazy river . We have stayed at the MP PP twice 
in October( 2013 & 2014 ) by flying to Phoenix and using a rental car ( must have Mexican Ins.) It was a good way to use our VF bonus week since high season for 
Puerto Pennasco is summer due to its drive to location when Arizona schools are on summer vacation .

PLittle posted a review on TUG about 1-2 months ago in the Mexican forum . <  Rocky Point / Puerto Penasco Grand Mayan  - March 2 2016   >
She has stayed there more than we have since is in drive distance to their home in Arizona .

I think that Vidanta is focused on the Cirque opening in Neuvo Vallarta and the 
pre build of The Grand Cascades that is pictured on the wall near the elevator in NV .

Expanded build units at Puerto Penasco (in the next few years ) will likely be additional Grand Mayan as owners who bought MP at PP are convinced to upgrade to GM and the PP GM units become filled in prime times .
I believe that PP has 300 plus Mayan Palace suites and probably 50 or less Grand Mayan currently . 

.


----------



## pittle (May 4, 2016)

This is the only information that I have seen published by Vidanta - http://www.vidanta.com/en/destinations/east-cape   I found one more mention http://grandluxxeresidence.com/destinations/ 

I have heard that they were building Grand Luxxe and maybe Grand Bliss.  My personal opinion is that they will skip Grand Bliss and make it Grand Luxxe and then whatever is newer and better by the time they get to it.

I agree with T-Dot-Traveller that it is pretty much on the "back-burner" because of the Cabo San Jose renovations from the hurricane in 2014 and the expansion of Nuevo with the Amusement Park for Cirque de Soile.  Those are the priorities right now.

It took 10 years to get a few GM buildings done in Puerto Penasco.  We have been fgoing to PP since moving to Phoenix in 2007 and these were partially built, things torn down and restarted so many times there.  The airport was a big deal, but no airline fly there anymore.

They jump from one project to the next at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Dogwood (Dec 23, 2016)

Hmm, I am here in Cabo at the GM. I m told that they are planning on completely re-doing the building to make it larger and better. Seems like a big waste since they just spent a lot of money restoring the place after the hurricane. I love the small size of the place.  Was told that the small size is not cost effective...  was told in one year's time the place will look completely different. Afterwards , they will start on the East Cape n full force. They say they will be a luxury resort and be as good if not better than Palmilla , ventananas and the Ritz. Will see...


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 24, 2016)

What sales is telling you about is the Hakkassan Group restaurant etc additions to the resort .

Vidanta  signed a partnership agreement with them to develop (on resort)entertainment & food options 
You can google : Grupo Vidanta partners with Hakkasan ... ( PR newswire) and read the details
Hakkasan is based in Las Vegas .



.


----------



## Dogwood (Dec 24, 2016)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> What sales is telling you about is the Hakkassan Group restaurant etc additions to the resort .
> 
> Vidanta  signed a partnership agreement with them to develop (on resort)entertainment & food options
> You can google : Grupo Vidanta partners with Hakkasan ... ( PR newswire) and read the details
> ...


While here I was offered a deed ownership.i am told that this is better than my timeshare as I will have true ownership and increased as in double equity . Is this true or another sales tactic?


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 24, 2016)

Deed - probably true in the sense that your Vidanta contract will list a dollar amount of equity that can count towards a the future purchase of a full ownership condo - when they are built ( in Eastcape )

Unless you plan to buy a condo from them in the future - " a deed "  (added -IMO) does nothing for you right now .
Also - what ever " equity " is listed is only going to be a down payment . Full condos when built ( ? date). will cost additional $ .

If this interests you - IMO - wait until you see actually buildings . They will still want your money then and a "deal " will be there .

I think Phyllis / Plttle - said it well

.


----------



## Johnsp (Dec 26, 2016)

Dogwood said:


> Hmm, I am here in Cabo at the GM. I m told that they are planning on completely re-doing the building to make it larger and better. Seems like a big waste since they just spent a lot of money restoring the place after the hurricane. I love the small size of the place.  Was told that the small size is not cost effective...  was told in one year's time the place will look completely different. Afterwards , they will start on the East Cape n full force. They say they will be a luxury resort and be as good if not better than Palmilla , ventananas and the Ritz. Will see...


I was told in my last update four weeks ago that Grand Luxxe would be open in 18 months at East Cape. My salesperson stated that Vidanta actually took a loan  (something they rarely or never do) to get things going at East Cape .  I hope it is true.


----------



## Paul E Morgan (Sep 26, 2017)

Vidanta Resorts has acquired 3,000 acres at East Cape, which is located North-East of San Jose del Cabo in Baja California Sur (Mexico).  Plans include construction of multiple Gramd Luxxe buildings (Vidanta Resorts has multiple Grand Luxxe building designs, and I assume all Grand Luxxe owners will have access to the Grand Luxxe facilities at East Cape.  Way back in 2010 and 2012 I was told that the Grand Bliss will be available at East Cape.  I assume East Cape will not include Mayan Palace timeshare resorts, and may (or may not) include the Grand Mayan.

Google maps show roads constructed at East Cape and what appears to be the foundations for hotels and other amenities.  As the promised hotel buildings are completed to accommodate Cirque du Soleil in Nuevo Vallarta, I believe construction will gain speed at East Cape.  It is my understanding that amenities will include the world's largest swimming pool.


----------



## pianoetudes (Sep 26, 2017)

I took a photo of East Cape on my last visit at GM RM.


----------



## Zinjanthropus (Jan 2, 2018)

Photo is missing. Can you re-post it? Does anyone have and new news on this project?


----------



## pianoetudes (Jan 6, 2018)

Sorry, this forum has a lot of restrictions on uploading photos. I am following the rules at https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/how-to-include-images-in-your-posts.248810/

I have two JPGs, 800 x 600, 76 dpi, size 218KB, and I still cannot upload.


----------



## Zinjanthropus (Jan 6, 2018)

ahh...I see.


----------



## Zinjanthropus (Jan 6, 2018)

But I did find this. Looks like there will be Luxxe.
http://hellocabo.com/east-cape/hotels/grand-luxxe-residence-club.php

or this
http://vidavacations4u.com/east-cape-coming-soon/


----------



## Paul E Morgan (Jan 7, 2018)

The Grand Luxxe webpage indicates the company plans to construct Grand Luxxe buildings at East Cape, Acapulco, and Puerto Penasco.  I suspect others are correct in their assumption that Grand Bliss will not be provided at East Cape or Puerto Penasco.  I do believe Grand Bliss owners should insist upon receiving a letter of permission to use the Grand Luxxe buildings (when available) at East Cape and Puerto Penasco.  When I attended a Vida Vacations sales presentation in April 2010 in Puerto Penasco, I was informed that the Grand Bliss would be constructed in Puerto Penasco.  At the time I was a Grand Mayan owner.  I have since upgraded, first to the Grand Bliss, and now to the Grand Luxxe.


----------



## Eric B (Jan 7, 2018)

I don't think I would rely too much on the info on the grandluxxeresidence.com web site.  It includes the disclaimers that "We represent the largest group of Grand Luxxe, Grand Luxxe Spa Tower, Grand Luxxe Loft, Grand Luxxe Residence & Grand Luxxe Punta owners in the world" and "Grand Luxxe® is a registered trademark of Grupo Vidanta SA. Grand Luxxe® is not affiliated with GrandLuxxeResidence.com or its affiliate URL’s. GrandLuxxeResidence.com is a subsidiary of GrandMayan.net, LLC. © 2017 All Rights Reserved. Website developed and maintained by Creative Developments Web Design."  Hopefully they are making progress on the East Cape GL, but these are really just second hand information or rumors.


----------



## Knut (Aug 1, 2019)

My wife and I own Vidanta villas and Grand Luxxe. We took a trip to East Cape to take a look and went to the visiting center for a presentation. We were shown before this trip a presentation of the East Cape and assumed it was ready. Not even close. Dirt road only. They promised by the end of this year it would be ready with hotel and the largest sea water pool in the world. Looking at Google Earth. I don't think it will be true.
When we upgraded to Villa (real estate) level we sold to Vidanta the RainTree timeshare. This was one year ago. They still have not take over the timeshare and made us pay annual fees, which was promises by Sales Director David Collomb to be done. Tons of emails to him and other senior members, still no payments and no Transfer. Be aware of this. I have spent tons of hours with Vidanta to resolve this issue. I hope they will refund soon and take possession of RainTree timeshare.
Don't buy RainTree. They gave us a not true information of hundreds of locations, but only a few belong to them.


----------



## jssquared (Aug 1, 2019)

Knut - when did you visit the East Cape site in person?  I have no idea about construction progress, but will say that the Google Earth images of that site are quite old and have not been updated in a really long time.


----------



## hurnik (Aug 1, 2019)

Knut said:


> My wife and I own Vidanta villas and Grand Luxxe. We took a trip to East Cape to take a look and went to the visiting center for a presentation. We were shown before this trip a presentation of the East Cape and assumed it was ready. Not even close. Dirt road only. They promised by the end of this year it would be ready with hotel and the largest sea water pool in the world. Looking at Google Earth. I don't think it will be true.
> When we upgraded to Villa (real estate) level we sold to Vidanta the RainTree timeshare. This was one year ago. They still have not take over the timeshare and made us pay annual fees, which was promises by Sales Director David Collomb to be done. Tons of emails to him and other senior members, still no payments and no Transfer. Be aware of this. I have spent tons of hours with Vidanta to resolve this issue. I hope they will refund soon and take possession of RainTree timeshare.
> Don't buy RainTree. They gave us a not true information of hundreds of locations, but only a few belong to them.



If you search this forum you'll see that Vidanta won't ever actually take over your Raintree club.  I believe they use a third party that wants $$$ to "do that" for you, but they don't really do that either.

Your best bet is to get Vidanta to cancel/refund the $$$ (I think that's what most folks have done) and keep the Raintree club yourself and then try to get rid of it yourself.

Basically Vidanta will inflate their prices by tens of thousands, claim your old timeshare is worth say, $20,000 and "buy it back" (but they don't actually do that) and take $20,000 off say, full MSRP.

You're then stuck with Vidanta and your "old" timeshare in most cases having to continue to pay the MF on the old one.

I have no idea how much Raintree is worth (if anything) as most Mexican (maybe most foreign) timeshares are RTU (Right to use) vs. deeded weeks like Marriott, Hilton, etc.

Good luck!


----------

